
Horns are growing on young people’s skulls. Phone use may be to blame - daegloe
https://beta.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/06/20/horns-are-growing-young-peoples-skulls-phone-use-is-blame-research-suggests/
======
oldgun
Hell boy, this is concerning.

